# "NEW SYLE" Corrado taillights get ready to start ordering!



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

Ok I am now doing the pre-info on a GB that I will conduct ASAP on the Corrado tails so I would like you to VOTE for the one you would consider buying. 
I would seriously appreciate it if you would take this SERIOUSLY and not start bashing soemthing you don't like. I will have posts removed which defeat the purpose of this post:
1.









2.








Both 1 and 2 retails at $399.00 USD
*This GB price: $329.99 USD with FREE shipping to 48 states* 
(CA residents add sales tax!)
http://www.newdimensions.com
http://www.vwaftermarket.com/catalo...p=inpro_tail&action=step_two&title=Tail Lamps

*With the well known InPro quality:* 












































[Modified by Cullen, 8:24 PM 9-4-2002]


----------



## Deception (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: "NEW SYLE" Corrado taillights get ready to start ordering! (Cullen)*

The first ones are beauts


----------



## jettaboy2001 (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: "NEW SYLE" Corrado taillights get ready to start ordering! (Cullen)*

can i have # 1 please


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: "NEW SYLE" Corrado taillights get ready to start ordering! (Cullen)*

Well the GROUP BUY price will be * $329.99 with FREE shipping*, so no additional charges for shipping. 
This will be organized through http://www.ndauto.com
You can mail me if you are interested in this GB at: [email protected] 


[Modified by Cullen, 7:33 AM 8-16-2002]


----------



## GooberGoober (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: "NEW SYLE" Corrado taillights get ready to start ordering! (Deception)*

#1 is dope the last thing the world needs are veedubs with altezza's


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: "NEW SYLE" Corrado taillights get ready to start ordering! (Mr. Masterguard)*

quote:[HR][/HR]#1 is dope the last thing the world needs are veedubs with altezza's[HR][/HR]​Well in some parts of the world (read europe!) these will sell very well!


----------



## III (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: "NEW SYLE" Corrado taillights get ready to start ordering! (Cullen)*

the m3's are nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: "NEW SYLE" Corrado taillights get ready to start ordering! (III)*

i wasnt planning to get these but i hate not getting new things in the mail.i'll call ndauto monday







it wont be long after these that some clear corners should come out







i hope


----------



## Dave928 (Feb 11, 2000)

*Re: "NEW SYLE" Corrado taillights get ready to start ordering! (NORTAVE2.0)*

here's a bigger pic


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: "NEW SYLE" Corrado taillights get ready to start ordering! (NORTAVE2.0)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i wasnt planning to get these but i hate not getting new things in the mail.i'll call ndauto monday







it wont be long after these that some clear corners should come out







i hope[HR][/HR]​As of now these are NOT in stock yet as InPro has not actually started to ship them but very very soon, I'll keep you up to date here no worries!


----------



## Gaki (Oct 15, 2000)

*Re: "NEW SYLE" Corrado taillights get ready to start ordering! (Cullen)*

wow those are dooope lookin


----------



## dubstyl (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: "NEW SYLE" Corrado taillights get ready to start ordering! (Gaki)*

I know someone that wants #1. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 13 (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: "NEW SYLE" Corrado taillights get ready to start ordering! (Cullen)*

the top ones look hella-hype. if i had a rado i would get them in a heartbeat.
Luke


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: "NEW SYLE" Corrado taillights get ready to start ordering! (13)*

quote:[HR][/HR]the top ones look hella-hype. if i had a rado i would get them in a heartbeat.
Luke[HR][/HR]​In fact alot of the Hella and InPro stuff are almost identical as they do alot of research and develop. together.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: "NEW SYLE" Corrado taillights get ready to start ordering! (Cullen)*

So what if I remove the SECOND choice in the poll ?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: "NEW SYLE" Corrado taillights get ready to start ordering! (Cullen)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Deception (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: "NEW SYLE" Corrado taillights get ready to start ordering! (David R. Hendrickson)*

quote:[HR][/HR] 
here's a bigger pic







[HR][/HR]​We just need these types of tails for the MK4 Jetta.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: "NEW SYLE" Corrado taillights get ready to start ordering! (Deception)*

quote:[HR][/HR] 
here's a bigger pic








We just need these types of tails for the MK4 Jetta.







[HR][/HR]​
Just give me some time to start getting into things at my new job


----------



## Deception (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: "NEW SYLE" Corrado taillights get ready to start ordering! (Cullen)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Just give me some time to start getting into things at my new job







[HR][/HR]​No wonder why you always have these "new taillights" posts here.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: "NEW SYLE" Corrado taillights get ready to start ordering! (Deception)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Just give me some time to start getting into things at my new job








No wonder why you always have these "new taillights" posts here.














[HR][/HR]​Why do you mean?!


----------



## Deception (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: "NEW SYLE" Corrado taillights get ready to start ordering! (Cullen)*

Do you work for some cool taillamp producing factory?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: "NEW SYLE" Corrado taillights get ready to start ordering! (Deception)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Do you work for some cool taillamp producing factory?







[HR][/HR]​No but in COoperation with several


----------



## krazykyle (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: "NEW SYLE" Corrado taillights get ready to start ordering! (Cullen)*

count me in...half red's for me - a la M3.


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: "NEW SYLE" Corrado taillights get ready to start ordering! (Cullen)*

Those M3 style ones rock http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ditch the clear ones. 


[Modified by Mr King, 4:49 PM 8-22-2002]


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: "NEW SYLE" Corrado taillights get ready to start ordering! (Mr King)*

Few more pics (now that InPro server is back up







)
Clear-red (M3 style)
http://www.in-pro.de/presse/images/pr_images/download/0000003147zcorrlsirmon.jpg
All clear:
http://www.in-pro.de/presse/images/pr_images/download/0000003647zcorrlsiklmon.jpg


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: "NEW SYLE" Corrado taillights get ready to start ordering! (Cullen)*

taking orders yet?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: "NEW SYLE" Corrado taillights get ready to start ordering! (Cullen)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Few more pics (now that InPro server is back up







)
Clear-red (M3 style)
http://www.in-pro.de/presse/images/pr_images/download/0000003147zcorrlsirmon.jpg
[HR][/HR]​No offense, but my first thought wen I saw this picture was.... Citroën Xantia!














Very similar to the Xantia's tail lights, plate frame, hatch style, spoiler style, lifted rear end etc.


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: "NEW SYLE" Corrado taillights get ready to start ordering! (PerL)*

who,when,where, i called nd and they said check with you on payments


----------



## G60Dud3 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: "NEW SYLE" Corrado taillights get ready to start ordering! (Cullen)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif both look so hondaish 
tinted tail lights are much nicer


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: "NEW SYLE" Corrado taillights get ready to start ordering! (NORTAVE2.0)*

quote:[HR][/HR]who,when,where, i called nd and they said check with you on payments







[HR][/HR]​Mail me for the details!
[email protected]


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: "NEW SYLE" Corrado taillights get ready to start ordering! (Cullen)*

#1 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif even though I don't have a corrado and probably will never


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: "NEW SYLE" Corrado taillights get ready to start ordering! (Cullen)*

http://www.vwaftermarket.com/catalo...p=inpro_tail&action=step_two&title=Tail Lamps


----------



## Danny` (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: "NEW SYLE" Corrado taillights get ready to start ordering! (Cullen)*

#1 = Beautiful .. *sniff* *sniff* ...
I see that round reflector that they put to make it legal .. hahah doh! Why didn't they just integrate the reflector into the lens similiar to the MK4 tails?








AH who cars they still kick butt.

Danny


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: "NEW SYLE" Corrado taillights get ready to start ordering! (Danny`)*

Ok whoever seriously intrested mail me with your info at:
[email protected]


----------



## wolfier (Mar 2, 2002)

What makes the Corrado looks kinda ugly to me is the front lights, not the rear...I've seen somebody swapped a Skoda light in place and it looks tight!
Why aren't more people changing their front lights? I think front light ugliness is why you see a lot more Corrado photos from the rear than from the front on the net!


----------



## SYNYSTAGLX (Mar 9, 2000)

*Re: "NEW SYLE" Corrado taillights get ready to start ordering! (wolfier)*

#1's look so tight! Assumed1, and WrongBeach...JUMP ON THOSE!!!!
#2's ummmm


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: "NEW SYLE" Corrado taillights get ready to start ordering! (wolfier)*

nothing fugly about corrado euro headlamps but thats not what this topic was about.cullen my money is on the way you have mail. thanks for putting this together http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ......................................................................................
P.S. now convince them to make some silver clear corners







........................


[Modified by NORTAVE2.0, 12:29 PM 9-6-2002]


----------



## niels (Feb 11, 2000)

*Re: "NEW SYLE" Corrado taillights get ready to start ordering! (NORTAVE2.0)*

Here's apic installed

























Just a hint as far as installation is concerned
You do not need to cut off the existing wires as the In-pro instructions suggest
just use a total of 8 flatspades to connect the lights. This way yopu can easily return to the original configuration if you want to put back the old lights.








Niko


[Modified by niels, 2:58 AM 9-9-2002]


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: "NEW SYLE" Corrado taillights get ready to start ordering! (niels)*

Kiitoksia Niko!!


----------



## niels (Feb 11, 2000)

*Re: "NEW SYLE" Corrado taillights get ready to start ordering! (Cullen)*

Ole hyvää Cullen!


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: "NEW SYLE" Corrado taillights get ready to start ordering! (Cullen)*

cullen whats up with the wiring niels mentioned why does it need to be changed ?is the configuration different hope there are english instructions


----------



## niels (Feb 11, 2000)

*Re: "NEW SYLE" Corrado taillights get ready to start ordering! (NORTAVE2.0)*

quote:[HR][/HR]cullen whats up with the wiring niels mentioned why does it need to be changed ?is the configuration different hope there are english instructions







[HR][/HR]​Your a bit of a nervous type aren't you..relax. The configuration is the same and no there aren't any instructions as it so plain easy that anyone can do it.


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: "NEW SYLE" Corrado taillights get ready to start ordering! (niels)*

Ill take a set,
still 329 a set?
let me know


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: "NEW SYLE" Corrado taillights get ready to start ordering! (NVmyVW)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Ill take a set,
still 329 a set?
let me know[HR][/HR]​Yes they are please mail me!


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: "NEW SYLE" Corrado taillights get ready to start ordering! (niels)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Ole hyvää Cullen!







[HR][/HR]​Mista syysta pitas jotain muutaa ollenkaan??
Mun viron napamisto saapui tanaan niin etta voi olla seuraava kertaa
pystyn ä kirjoitamaankin...


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: "NEW SYLE" Corrado taillights get ready to start ordering! (Cullen)*

i thought these were here already,did the boat make a wrong turn


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: "NEW SYLE" Corrado taillights get ready to start ordering! (NORTAVE2.0)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i thought these were here already,did the boat make a wrong turn







[HR][/HR]​I am sorry as Niels pointed out previously InPro unfortunately has been delaying quite a bit on this but they have our shipment going out now....


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: "NEW SYLE" Corrado taillights get ready to start ordering! (Cullen)*

those crazy germans


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: "NEW SYLE" Corrado taillights get ready to start ordering! (NORTAVE2.0)*

now who has the influence to get inpro to make some clear/silver cornermarkers?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: "NEW SYLE" Corrado taillights get ready to start ordering! (NORTAVE2.0)*

quote:[HR][/HR]now who has the influence to get inpro to make some clear/silver cornermarkers?[HR][/HR]​You mean the one for the bumper? I doubt InPro would indulge in US spec parts


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: "NEW SYLE" Corrado taillights get ready to start ordering! (Cullen)*

arent we a large market for their parts? just think some clear with silver inside markers in the bumper would be a nice view with the silver tails. the mk3 clears seem to be the same size lens cover but the pyramid wont line up and they are kind of white looking. the white is probably just the inside plastic
but if there arent going to be any other options i have an extra set i may crack em open for the clear lens cover. i think the mk3 lens looks better than the clearcorners.com onehttp://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: "NEW SYLE" Corrado taillights get ready to start ordering! (NORTAVE2.0)*

quote:[HR][/HR]arent we a large market for their parts? [HR][/HR]​Well not really as 
a) europeans are more radical using alot of the new lexus styles available which 99% of VW enthusiasts here hate.
b) inpro makes alot of products for Euro models not even sold here.


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: "NEW SYLE" Corrado taillights get ready to start ordering! (Cullen)*

oh well, i'm pretty happy with the mk3 clear its not as cheap of a mod as the home depot mod of the marker but then again i dont consider that a mod.i ended up using the entire mk3 clear cover & housing i dremeled out the whole corrado housing saving the frame and with minor shaving the mk3 light drops right in the frame. im going to color match the frame to my car.it came out pretty nice looks like oem clears


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

FINALLY HERE!!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: "NEW SYLE" Corrado taillights get ready to start ordering! (Cullen)*

cool


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: "NEW SYLE" Corrado taillights get ready to start ordering! (Cullen)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
FINALLY HERE!!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​TTT


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: "NEW SYLE" Corrado taillights get ready to start ordering! (Cullen)*

e-mail my tracking # when they go out [email protected] http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: "NEW SYLE" Corrado taillights get ready to start ordering! (NORTAVE2.0)*

quote:[HR][/HR]e-mail my tracking # when they go out [email protected] http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​pls email me monday!


----------

